# Racetrack Playa in Death Valley



## RomanRacela (Apr 16, 2013)

I took a few friends to Racetrack Playa for a weekend camping trip and here's one of the shots from that weekend. I left my white balance to cloudy by mistake but I kind of like the colors it produced so I didn't even bother correcting it in post.


----------



## rwmson (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome location and shot! I would love to go there.


----------



## RomanRacela (Apr 17, 2013)

It sure is an awesome place. You need to go there soon as people have been moving and stealing rocks. Everytime I go one or two rocks that I've shot in the past have disappeared and all that's left are their tracks. Another sad part is that there are people who have driven their vehicles on the playa with leaving tire marks.



rwmson said:


> Awesome location and shot! I would love to go there.


----------

